# Easy, Must Have Mods For New Ob



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

Having hobbies like motorcycles, flying, shooting and now camping I realize each one has it's own "Wish book".

What would you consider the top five mods (most bang for the buck) that you can do to the OB?

I did a little searching and so far I see the need for:

--a sliding tray for the pass through and rear storage area

--lifts for the storage under the foot of the queen bed

What other "needs" have you found to be required?


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I am working on a shoe mod right now and hopefully DH can post a picture. Not sure how many travel with you, but for me this is going to be one of the best mods to keep from tripping over shoes and digging in the closet.

Cristy


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going to chime in and give a couple.

maxi air for vents

change the flip down drawer front by sink and install a drawer

chnage shower curtain to the accordian shower door

Bob


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

*In our old 28RSS *
put doors under the bunks (2 on one side, 1 on the other)
change bathroom vent to Max Air fan
changed shower door to accordion door
changed tires & rims from 14" to 15"
made kitchen flip door to a drawer

*On the new 31 RQS*
changed bunk room door to accordion one
changed the direction of the opening of the bathroom cabinet under sink
added two doors to the bathroom linen closet
added outside shower

*And on both...*
vent covers
accumulator
hooks and hooks and more hooks


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

My top mods, in no particular order:

Vent covers
Change flip-down door in kitchen to a drawer
Add a door to access the storage area under the dinette seat without having to remove the cushion
Lift supports for the storage area under the queen bed
The low tech version of the accordion door mod for the tub - custom fit a shower stall curtain to fit the tub, hung on an expandable shower rod
Memory foam topper for the mattress
Slide-out topper


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

MaxxAir vent covers, plus a Maxxifan at the kitchen area, memory foam mattress topper, change flipout thing to drawer in kitchen, accumulator tank for water system, and change direction of bathroom sink door.

There are lot's of others, but those are likely our top 5.

We also added a hinged side to our bed, and made it into a king. That makes for nice sleeping.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Vent covers X number of vents. Absolute _must_. You can keep the vents open in the rain and even when traveling. I keep our vents open through the winter and there are no smells to start the season.
If you have a step tub, change it out to a full tub. I can't even begin to describe how much bigger it feels.
Accordion shower door
I tinted all of our windows with 5% limo dark film from Wal-Mart. Big time privacy and cuts down on the heat from the sun's rays.
Exhaust screen covers. You don't want _anything _going in there and building nests.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Here are a few of mine:
Installed some metal hooks on each side of the front tongue to hold my sway bars when not in use.
Fantastic Fan w/rain sensor.








Awning cover for slide.
Screen door protector installed.








Max Air Vent covers
AC vent grill protector


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

(1) Atwood jack (2) 2-6v batterys (3) LEDs throughout the TT (4) Vent hood duct (5) Max-air x2. Then there are the other 100 mod done to the OB. Pictures are in my albums http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9461 . James


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

In addtion to the Mod's mentioned in the OP,I am going to:

Put the vent covers on, I think there is a consensus here on that.
















I like the idea of someplace to put/mount the WD bars while parked.

I looked at several models while on the lot Friday and I think the '09 28 BHKS has two drawers next to the stove, I may be wrong on that. I can see the value of the change.

The access to storage under the seats without moving the cushions sounds like a winner also.

Mattress topper is on order (went through that with the Innsbrook).

The tub is a full tub&#8230;no "step".

A few more questions:

I may try the LED's&#8230;are they "plug and play" or do you have to rivet/glue/screw them in place?

How big a deal is it to install the awning over a 22inch slide and where do you get them?

Also, where is a good source for the accordion shower door?

Thanks again!!!

Kevin


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working on a shoe mod right now and hopefully DH can post a picture. Not sure how many travel with you, but for me this is going to be one of the best mods to keep from tripping over shoes and digging in the closet.
> 
> Cristy


Please have him post those pics. Thats all I hear about when we're camping is there's no room for all the shoes. For me its either bare foot or flip flops but for DW and two DD there are flip flops, crocs, and sandals all over the place.

Brad


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

cgs500 said:


> In addtion to the Mod's mentioned in the OP,I am going to:
> 
> Put the vent covers on, I think there is a consensus here on that.
> 
> ...


The LEDs that I used are plug and play. I only had to remove the backer from the two sided tape to install. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 . What type of WD bars do you have? James


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

They look like Reese to me, they are a set that came with a 12,000 lb flatbed trailer I bought a couple of years ago. I had someone tell me the ball mount and bars don't match but they work well. He thought it looked like 10,000 bars and a 12,000 lb ball mount. I had never used them before I bought the flatbed but the first time I did, they REALLY made a difference! I have a 16' tandem cargo trailer and they really helped it to.

I guess having been raised on a farm and hooking everything to the bumper hitch had me thinking a ball and a reciever was a "towing setup"







.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> The LEDs that I used are plug and play. I only had to remove the backer from the two sided tape to install. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 . What type of WD bars do you have? James


GarethsDad,

So, do you have a source for these?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

cgs500 said:


> The LEDs that I used are plug and play. I only had to remove the backer from the two sided tape to install. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 . What type of WD bars do you have? James


GarethsDad,

So, do you have a source for these?

Thanks,

Kevin
[/quote] I did have a source. I emailed to see if he had any more for sale. James


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Vent Covers
Black Tank Flusher
Accordion Shower Door
Latches to prevent pantry drawers from sliding out when travelling
Memory Foam topper on queen bed


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay I am a new owner...I am really interested in the accodian shower door. Can anyone tell me we they purchased it and how they installed it. I am also very interested in making that flip out thing in the kitchen into a new drawer..any help would be appreciated. I would also love to see photos of the brackets to hold the WD bars.

Thanks Alot

As for everyone's other favorites..max air vents and memory foam we got it before our first trip. I would like to do the other mods before we leave for Tenn.

Heidi


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

jodeelynn said:


> I am also very interested in making that flip out thing in the kitchen into a new drawer..any help would be appreciated.
> Heidi


Here's a link to a previous thread with the process described, including pictures. Clicky thingy for drawer mod


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

jodeelynn said:


> Okay I am a new owner...I am really interested in the accodian shower door. Can anyone tell me we they purchased it and how they installed it. I am also very interested in making that flip out thing in the kitchen into a new drawer..any help would be appreciated. I would also love to see photos of the brackets to hold the WD bars.
> 
> Thanks Alot
> 
> ...


We got our accordion door from our dealer. It basically has sticky tape on the sides and bottom to hold it to the walls, but I used the plastic rivet anchor thingies to help. Lots of silicone caulk as well. _Very _easy to do. On a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the hardest, this is a 3.


----------

